# GE Profile Refrigerator Whistling Noise



## d scott (Feb 18, 2009)

*GE Profile*

I would check evaporator fan. Motor may be going out,or blade is loose on shaft. Hope this helps


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

you should call someone for service. it's not going to get better and may cause other problems. you may have a bad computer and or damper may be leaking air.


----------



## ntvinh986 (Nov 13, 2009)

d scott said:


> I would check evaporator fan. Motor may be going out,or blade is loose on shaft. Hope this helps


Hi all!
I've just visited this forum. Happy to get acquainted with you. Thanks.

__________________
Watch Anime Episodes


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

My GE Profile (bottom freezer, french doors) is about 6 months old - no troubles for me yet. The manual did say something that if condensation was appearing to "turn off the energy saver button." Mine is located on the front panel with the other controls. I've seen older GE Profile's with an energy saver switch inside by the temperature setting knobs. Maybe give that a shot.


----------

